# input on ansomone hgh



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

so i got 40iu of this hgh and im curios what people think of it that have used??

all codes verified, all is legit when compared to the real one on there website. for people that have ran it, how does it compare to generic hgh such as hygetropin etc etc

thanks


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Blows hyge etc out of the water, I only use these kits now and love the stuff, honestly couldn't tell the difference between these and the 36iu geno pens


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

meekdown said:


> Blows hyge etc out of the water, I only use these kits now and love the stuff, honestly couldn't tell the difference between these and the 36iu geno pens


 What dose?


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

meekdown said:


> Blows hyge etc out of the water, I only use these kits now and love the stuff, honestly couldn't tell the difference between these and the 36iu geno pens


 thanks for your input il be running 4iu a day


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

running them again after taking 3 months off.........great stuff so far imo


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Currently running 3iu a day, 40iu red's. All checked out, been running for about 4 months or so now. Very pleased with them.

I have never had the chronic stiff fists etc that some people claim they get, I did initially have almost like numbness (pins and needles) type feeling in two of my finger tips.

Definitely sleep better on it.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Currently running 3iu a day, 40iu red's. All checked out, been running for about 4 months or so now. Very pleased with them.
> 
> I have never had the chronic stiff fists etc that some people claim they get, I did initially have almost like numbness (pins and needles) type feeling in two of my finger tips.
> 
> Definitely sleep better on it.


That's cos it's a side effect. You should be glad you don't get it!! Haha


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm running 3.3iu per day of the 10iu kits, when I was using the 40iu reds I'd run 4iu per day, no bad wrists, slight tightening of finger joints and odd numb hands first thing from time to time, I was running black top hyges and got sick of the poor quality, moved to the ansomone and tightened up in weeks


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

bump

is there a best time of day to pin gh??


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> bump
> 
> is there a best time of day to pin gh??


 Can of worms...

So many opinions on this one. I'd say it makes no difference.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> bump
> 
> is there a best time of day to pin gh??


just be consistent


----------



## Tiger01 (Dec 27, 2015)

What results are you getting with the ansomone? Fat loss?


----------



## stance (Jan 27, 2016)

Yup got mine today mate have you started to pin, I am off to get slin needles from chemist. They seem OK to me, could be weak dosage but hgh looks OK to me, I need to order 40iu and 10iu so I have 50iu don't want to go crazy on it slow and steady 2.5 iu per day, and break weekends Monday to Friday day dosage then I'll start night to deplete natty hgh, apparently shuts down the thiroid when on it, I don't think anyone has a choice with hgh buy China or take a chance with fakes, j would love real hgh but can't get it for s**t, if I did wouldn't believe it's real.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stance said:


> Yup got mine today mate have you started to pin, I am off to get slin needles from chemist. They seem OK to me, could be weak dosage but hgh looks OK to me, I need to order 40iu and 10iu so I have 50iu don't want to go crazy on it slow and steady 2.5 iu per day, and break weekends Monday to Friday day dosage then I'll start night to deplete natty hgh, apparently shuts down the thiroid when on it, I don't think anyone has a choice with hgh buy China or take a chance with fakes, j would love real hgh but can't get it for s**t, if I did wouldn't believe it's real.


 synthetic GH does not shut down the thyroid and all synthetic GH taken at any time of the day and night suppresses natural production, there is no reason other than cost to do 5on/2off


----------



## stance (Jan 27, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> synthetic GH does not shut down the thyroid and all synthetic GH taken at any time of the day and night suppresses natural production, there is no reason other than cost to do 5on/2off


 Yea cost is high, trying to keep steady dosage might up to 3 iu people tell me it's as good as any. Thyroid comment corrected, so you think run back to back week to week


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

personally i wouldn't run it every day given the data that is available EOD or M/W/F is as a better option especially in having a less impact on your natural production.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> personally i wouldn't run it every day given the data that is available EOD or M/W/F is as a better option especially in having a less impact on your natural production.


 Pscarb, I dont nderstand why we talk about natural production while we have a very small production after 21yo no ? Does it really matter to shutddown a so small natural production ? Just to understand, I'm probably wrong.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supertesty said:


> Pscarb, I dont nderstand why we talk about natural production while we have a very small production after 21yo no ? Does it really matter to shutddown a so small natural production ? Just to understand, I'm probably wrong.


Your natural production essentially does not drop the amount you release drops as we age not the amount we produce.

But let me ask you this what's the amount that is produced after 21 opposed to before 21?

Plus GH is not only used for muscle gain and fat loss the human body relies on its release for many more functions than just for the purposes bodybuilders use it for


----------

